# Ablösung von phpBB? Boardprobleme und Co.

## ian!

Hallo Gentooists,

da es, wie es schon einige von euch live miterleben konnten, in letzter Zeit verstärkt zu Doppelpostings kommt, möchte ich hier etwas zu diesem Thema sagen:

Es normalerweise nicht die Schuld des Benutzers, daß Doppelpostings auftreten. Diese können auch dann auftreten, wenn ihr nur einmal auf auf den Submitbutton klickt. (Ich hatte anfangs auch an mir gezweifelt.  :Wink: )Treten Doppelpostings auf, so wird der Post-Zähler nicht erhöht. Werden die Doppelposts dann von einem Moderator gelöscht, wird die Anzahl der Posts allerdings vom Post-Zähler abgezogen. Viele mögen das als "unfair" betrachten. Allerdings sei gesagt, daß Ihr euren echten Postcount immer noch in eurem Profil unter "Find all posts by [...]" / "Alle Postings anzeigen [...]" einsehen könnt. Wird die Boardsoftware eines Tages geupdatet, so ist der Postcount voraussichtlich auch wieder korrekt.Der Bug ist den Site Admins und den Moderatoren bekannt. Es wird daran gearbeitet.Gibt es einen Weg um Doppler zu vermeiden?

Ja, den gibt es. Als recht zuverlässig hat sich die folgende Technik erwiesen. Bemerkt man, daß das Forum etwas lahmt bzw. träge reagiert, so sollte man schon vorgewarnt sein. Es ist anzuraten vor einem Posting dann schon einmal ein zweites Browserfenster zu öffnen und in den Thread zu gehen, in den man posten möchte. Nun schickt man das Posting ab. Dauert der Vorgang ungewöhntlich lange (5-10+ Sekunden; das muss jeder für sich herausfinden, da entwickelt man ein Gespür für) so bricht man die Übertragung des Posts ab ("Abbrechen", "Stop" im Browser). In dem zweiten Browserfenster kann man dann durch das erneute Laden der Seite nachschauen, ob der Post schon durchgekommen ist und gepostet wurde.

Was soll ich tun, wenn ich trotzdem Doppler finde oder selbst welche verursacht habe?

Nun ja. Das bedeutet Arbeit für uns.  :Wink: 

Doppelposts sollten wenn möglich bei uns (Beforegod und mir) via PM gemeldet werden. Wir räumen das dann auf.

Kontakt:

Beforegodian!Wenn uns weitere Informationen oder Neuigkeiten zu diesem Thema vorliegen, werden wir diese hier veröffentlichen.

Happy posting,

ian!

----------

## TG

 *ian! wrote:*   

> [*]Treten Doppelpostings auf, so wird der Post-Zähler nicht erhöht. Werden die Doppelposts dann von einem Moderator gelöscht, wird die Anzahl der Posts allerdings vom Post-Zähler abgezogen. Viele mögen das als "unfair" betrachten. Allerdings sei gesagt, daß Ihr euren echten Postcount immer noch in eurem Profil unter "Find all posts by [...]" / "Alle Postings anzeigen [...]" einsehen könnt. Wird die Boardsoftware eines Tages geupdatet, so ist der Postcount voraussichtlich auch wieder korrekt.[*]

 

 :Laughing:  Warum unfair? Ist das hier ein Postingwettbewerb?

Oder die Leute sollten selber die Doppelpostings löschen. Der Verfasser hat die Berechtigung dazu. Dazu einfach das X oben rechts innerhalb des Postings anklicken.

----------

## ian!

 *TG wrote:*   

> Warum unfair? Ist das hier ein Postingwettbewerb?

 

Nein. Ein hoher Postcount ist kein Indiz dafür, daß jemand ein "Guru" oder "l33t" oder sonst was ist. Es reflektiert ja nicht den Wissensstand. Allerdings sehen einige darin eine Art "Verdienst". Das kann ich auch nachvollziehen.

 *TG wrote:*   

> Oder die Leute sollten selber die Doppelpostings löschen. Der Verfasser hat die Berechtigung dazu. Dazu einfach das X oben rechts innerhalb des Postings anklicken.

 

Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Der Benutzer kann dies nur, wenn es der letzte Post in einem Thread ist. (Und selbst das auch nicht immer. Bug?) Es passiert recht häufig, daß ein Posting von jemand anderem sehr zeitnah direkt darauf folgt. Somit hat derjenige keine Chance diesen Post zu entfernen.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## TG

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Der Benutzer kann dies nur, wenn es der letzte Post in einem Thread ist. (Und selbst das auch nicht immer. Bug?) Es passiert recht häufig, daß ein Posting von jemand anderem sehr zeitnah direkt darauf folgt. Somit hat derjenige keine Chance diesen Post zu entfernen.
> 
> 

 

STimmt, nur wenn er den letzten Beitrag geschrieben hat.

Ne, ist kein Bug, zumindest hat es bei mir bislang immer geklappt, wenn ich der letzte Beitragschreiber war und ich habe schon sehr viele Beiträge in PHPBB-Boards gelöscht. :Wink: 

Edit ian!:

Doppler gelöscht.

----------

## ian!

 *TG wrote:*   

> Ne, ist kein Bug, zumindest hat es bei mir bislang immer geklappt, wenn ich der letzte Beitragschreiber war und ich habe schon sehr viele Beiträge in PHPBB-Boards gelöscht.

 

Nein. Damit meinte ich, daß selbst das löschen eines eigenen Posting nicht immer möglich ist. Auch wenn es der letzte Post in einem Thread ist. Habe ich jedenfalls hier schon gesehen, als ich selbst mal Doppler verursacht habe.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## ian!

Hallo zusammen,

zur Zeit wird in diesem Thread über die Ablösung von phpBB diskutiert. Angedacht ist phpBB mit vBulletin, einer kommerziellen Boardsoftware, zu ersetzen da wir immer mehr Probleme mit phpBB bekommen. Diese Probleme scheinen durch die "schlechte Skalierbarkeit" von phpBB zu stammen. Die Server, auf denen das Forum gehostet wird, sollten für diese Aufgabe eigentlich stark genug sein. (Die Apache-Webserver werden z.Zt. auf einem Cluster meherer Dual Xeon Rechner und die Datenbank auf einem Dual Xeon mit 4GB RAM gehostet.)

Was denkt Ihr über den Wechsel hin zu einer kommerziellen Boardsoftware? Sollten wir das Problem anders lösen, indem wir z.B. alte, nicht mehr relevante Threads löschen? Leider haben wir keine Zeit auf eine neuere phpBB Version zu warten, da die Probleme überhand nehmen und auch nicht gewährleistet ist, ob eine neuere phpBB-Version unsere Probleme lösen würde.

Eure Meinung, Fragen und Anregungen sind hier und sowie in diesem Thread sehr erwünscht.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## toskala

die frage ist, wie man der zunehmende langsamkeit des forums entgegenwirken kann. ich kenne leider keine wirklich bessere forum-engine als phpbb.

wie sieht das denn aus mit grösserem server an dickerer leitung?

----------

## ddanier

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *TG wrote:*   Oder die Leute sollten selber die Doppelpostings löschen. Der Verfasser hat die Berechtigung dazu. Dazu einfach das X oben rechts innerhalb des Postings anklicken. 
> 
> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Der Benutzer kann dies nur, wenn es der letzte Post in einem Thread ist. (Und selbst das auch nicht immer. Bug?) Es passiert recht häufig, daß ein Posting von jemand anderem sehr zeitnah direkt darauf folgt. Somit hat derjenige keine Chance diesen Post zu entfernen.

 

Mal eine kleine Anmerkung am Rande hier:

Wir haben ähnliche probleme mit dem phpBB, auch noch nicht gelöst. Was Schwierig ist, wenn der Benutzer seinen eigenen (logischerweise letzten) Post in einem Topic löscht ist, dass phpBB manchmal die ID zum letzten Eintrag im Topic nicht aktualisiert und somit das ganze Topic aus der Liste verschwindet. Herstellen kann man das Topic nur durch erneutes Antworten oder Richtigstellen des Datensatzen vom Topic. Weiterhin aktualisiert phpBB manchmal die Postzahl in einem Topic nicht, das hat zur Folge, dass das Seitenmanagement nicht funktioniert (z.B. phpBB bietet eine 2. Seite an, obwohl es keine 2. Seite gibt, oder umgekehrt phpBB bietet keine an und man "verpasst" somit den letzten Eintrag).

Wir warten derzeit auf phpBB2.2 weil ich glaube hier sind die Möglichkeiten die alten Daten zu übernehmen am besten sichergestellt. Eine kommerzielle Lösung käme für unsere Seite nicht in Frage....

Evtl. finde ich ja bei Vorschlägen in diesem Topic auch eine Lösung dafür  :Wink: 

----------

## TG

Das kann ich bislang auch nur bestätigen. Die anderen sind teilweise recht lahm, usw.!!!

----------

## sirro

 *toskala wrote:*   

> wie sieht das denn aus mit grösserem server an dickerer leitung?

 

Wie in der Ankündigung schon beschrieben ist die Hardware nicht das Problem, sondern das Problem liegt in der Art wie phpBB Suchanfragen bearbeitet. Das Problem ist bekannt und soll in der 2.2er-Version auch behoben sein.

Wenn also die Suchabfragen den Datenbankserver ausbremsen, kann dieser natürlich auch die "normale" Forumsarbeit nicht schnell genug bearbeiten. (Die auffälligste Auswirkung dürften wohl die Doppler sein).

Insofern hat phpBB hier (noch) einen entscheidenden Nachteil gegenüber kommerziellen Lösungen wie vBulletin.

Bei vBulletin besteht sogar die Möglichkeit mittels (vorhandener) Tools wieder zurück zu phpBB zu wechseln, falls die Skalierbarkeit der 2.2er-Version von phpBB deutlich verbessert wurde.

Sehr schade ist nur, dass es eine komerzielle Lösung ist, aber man behält sich ja die Option offen jederzeit wieder zurück auf eine freie Alternative zu wechseln.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich kenne leider keine wirklich bessere forum-engine als phpbb.

 

Darüber lässt sich streiten  :Wink:  Es gibt viele Forum-engines, die gut sind, es kommt halt auf den Bereich an, in dem man es einsetzt und was für Features man erwartet...

----------

## Carlo

Ich fände ein Ausmisten der Foren gar nicht mal verkehrt. Wenn ein Thema so wichtig ist, kommt es schon wieder auf den Tisch. Es macht imho keinen Sinn, für einen relativ geringen Anteil eventuell noch einmal wertvoller Threads, die DB überquellen zu lassen. Wenn der letzte Zugriff auf ein Thema einige Monate zurück liegt, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr von Interesse. Vergessen ist eine nicht zu unterschätzende Funktion.  :Wink: 

Carlo

----------

## ian!

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Ich fände ein Ausmisten der Foren gar nicht mal verkehrt. Wenn ein Thema so wichtig ist, kommt es schon wieder auf den Tisch. Es macht imho keinen Sinn, für einen relativ geringen Anteil eventuell noch einmal wertvoller Threads, die DB überquellen zu lassen. Wenn der letzte Zugriff auf ein Thema einige Monate zurück liegt, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr von Interesse. Vergessen ist eine nicht zu unterschätzende Funktion. 

 

Genau das denke ich auch. Ein "selektives löschen" wäre zwar viel Arbeit für uns Mods, aber es würde das Forum auch mal "entschlaken". Forums Kur sozusagen  :Wink: 

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Sehe ich nicht so, dieses Forum stellt eine riesige Ansammlung von Wissen, KnowHow und Erfahrung der gesamten Gentoo Community dar. Durch das löschen alter Threads würde man quasi einen Teil seines Wissens, seiner Intelligenz in die Mülltonne werfen. Meiner Ansicht nach ist dieser Wissensfundus zu erhalten, somit wäre der (vorübergehende) Wechsel auf eine kommerzielle Forenlösung das kleinere Übel, zumal die Möglichkeit besteht relativ sorgenfrei wieder auf phpBB 2.2 zu wechseln, so dass denn zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt Sinn macht.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Sehe ich nicht so, dieses Forum stellt eine riesige Ansammlung von Wissen, KnowHow und Erfahrung der gesamten Gentoo Community dar. Durch das löschen alter Threads würde man quasi einen Teil seines Wissens, seiner Intelligenz in die Mülltonne werfen.

 

Ich sprach ja auch nicht davon einfach querbeet zu löschen. Gelöscht werden könnten aber Threads, die Themen behandeln, die nicht mehr up-to-date sind. Z.b. Konfigurationen unter Gentoo 1.2 oder genereller "Chat". Ein prima Beispiel hier für wäre ja [OT] Bücherregel. Das wird in 3 Monaten keinen mehr interessieren und könnte dann z.B. gelöscht werden. Zudem gibt es zig Threads die das gleiche Thema mit der gleichen Lösung behandeln. Diese könnte man auch reduzieren. Somit würde dann auch kein Wissen verloren gehen. 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Das würde dann aber für _jeden_ Thread ein manuelles Eingreifen (oder Nicht-Eingreifen) durch einen Moderator vorraussetzen. IMHO ein unverhältnismäßiger Aufwand.

Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> IMHO ein unverhältnismäßiger Aufwand.

 

Sicherlich richtig. Vorallem würde es das Problem nur in die Zukunft verschieben. Aber das könnte ja schon reichen. Vielleicht hätten die Jungs von phpBB bis dato dann eine Version fertig, die unser Problem löst.

Aber ich bin der Überzeugung, daß das unserem Forum auch mal gut zu Gesicht stehen würde.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Carlo

dertobi123: Der Spruch mit der Intelligenz war - mit Verlaub - Unsinn. Wir funktionieren unglaublich selektiv. Und zwar sowohl was die Rezeption als auch die Verarbeitung von Informationen angeht. Ein Thread, der innerhalb von (z.B.) sechs Monaten nicht ein einziges Mal wieder aufgerufen wurde, wird mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nie mehr aufgerufen. Das Board läuft eher Gefahr an redundanter Information zu ersticken, als daß nennenswertes Wissen durch eine derartige Maßnahme verlore ginge. Allein der Anteil an Threads, die banaler Natur sind oder die sich mit Bugs beschäftigen, für die sich nach ihrer Ausmerzung kein Schwein mehr interessiert, dürfte nicht gering sein.

ian!: Manuelles Bearbeiten halte ich auch für nicht machbar (zumindest würde ich es nicht machen wollen), wobei da auch wieder die Frage offen stünde, wer nach welchen Kriterien...

Carlo

----------

## dertobi123

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> dertobi123: Der Spruch mit der Intelligenz war - mit Verlaub - Unsinn. Wir funktionieren unglaublich selektiv. Und zwar sowohl was die Rezeption als auch die Verarbeitung von Informationen angeht. Ein Thread, der innerhalb von (z.B.) sechs Monaten nicht ein einziges Mal wieder aufgerufen wurde, wird mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nie mehr aufgerufen.

 Sehe ich anders, gerade in letzter Zeit fallen mir immer wieder Threads auf, die nach nem halben Jahr oder länger wieder hochkommen. 

Ich hatte meine Meinung ja bereits in soweit revidiert, dass ein Moderator die Threads durchschauen müsste, bei jedem einzelnen überprüfen und entscheiden müsste ob erhaltenswert, oder banal.

Das Problem ist nur: Ich kenne keinen, der dass _freiwillig_ machen würde, zum anderen verschiebt selektive Löschung das eigentliche Problem nur in die Nahe Zukunft, da auch in selbiger mit einem Wachsen der Community zu rechnen ist und letztendlich steht eine solche Entscheidung momentan auch nicht zur Debatte.

Die Alternativen sind automatisiertes Löschen von Threads nach x-Tagen/Wochen oder der Einsatz einer kommerziellen Forensoftware. Ob du das für Unsinn hältst oder nicht, das bei automatisierten Löschungen Wissen vernichtet wird, interessiert mich - mit Verlaub - nicht die Bohne, es ist fakt.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Das Board läuft eher Gefahr an redundanter Information zu ersticken, als daß nennenswertes Wissen durch eine derartige Maßnahme verlore ginge. Allein der Anteil an Threads, die banaler Natur sind oder die sich mit Bugs beschäftigen, für die sich nach ihrer Ausmerzung kein Schwein mehr interessiert, dürfte nicht gering sein.

 Dann mach ein konstruktiven Vorschlag, wie man diese Problematik angehen kann. IMHO geht das nur manuell, das will und kann aber keiner.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Carlo

dertobi123: Ich bestreite doch gar nicht, daß es ab und an mal einen Thread erwischen würde, der es wert wäre erhalten zu bleiben. Statistisch wird die Anzahl unbedeutend sein und wenn das Thema so wichtig ist, wird schon wieder jemand einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Von der Kosten-/Nutzenrechnung her ist die automatisierte Löschung imho der praktikabelste Weg.

Carlo

----------

## ian!

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> ian!: Manuelles Bearbeiten halte ich auch für nicht machbar (zumindest würde ich es nicht machen wollen), wobei da auch wieder die Frage offen stünde, wer nach welchen Kriterien...

 

Mir geht es in erster Linie um "Chat" Threads. Also Threads, die keineswegs etwas mit Gentoo und Co. zu tun haben. Das dürfte an einem Wochenende ohne großen Stress zu machen sein.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> dertobi123: Ich bestreite doch gar nicht, daß es ab und an mal einen Thread erwischen würde, der es wert wäre erhalten zu bleiben. Statistisch wird die Anzahl unbedeutend sein und wenn das Thema so wichtig ist, wird schon wieder jemand einen neuen Thread aufmachen.

 Womit einem dann die Möglichkeit genomen wird, auf alte Threads mit "typischen" Fragestellungen zu verweisen.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Von der Kosten-/Nutzenrechnung her ist die automatisierte Löschung imho der praktikabelste Weg.

 Was hat das mit einer Kosten/Nutzenrechnung zu tun? Die Kostenfrage ist sekundär, Traffic und Hosting kostet Gentoo nix; die Maschinen sind auch nicht das Problem und für  das vbulletin Board gäbe es einen Sponsor. Den Nutzen alte Threads möglichst lange erhalten zu können schätze ich hingegen sehr hoch ein.

Ich denke meine (und wohl auch deine) Position ist klar  :Wink: 

@ian! 

Die sogenannten Chat-Threads hast du in 2 Stunden rausgelöscht, mehr also 50 sind das sicherlich nicht. Nur ändert das an der Gesamtsituation ziemlich wenig.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Carlo

dertobi123:

Kosten = evtl. einige wenige wertvolle Threads verlieren 

Nutzen = Board bleibt benutzbar, ohne mehr Arbeit als nötig zu investieren

Bei der Einschätzung des eventuellen Verlustes, scheinen wir in der Tat absolut unterschiedlicher Meinung zu sein. Ich finde ja, daß das Board unabhängig von der aktuellen Situation schon länger einen richtigen Hausputz bräuchte.  :Smile: 

Carlo

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Die sogenannten Chat-Threads hast du in 2 Stunden rausgelöscht, mehr also 50 sind das sicherlich nicht. Nur ändert das an der Gesamtsituation ziemlich wenig.

 

Ich habe nicht nachgezählt. Aber es ist ein Anfang. Wenn das Forenübergreifend gemacht werden würde, würde das sicherlich schon Effekt zeigen.

Danach könnte man sich daran machen ge'lock'ten Threads den Gar aus zu machen; und danach den Dubletten.

Wie gesagt bin ich auch der Überzeugung, daß es dem Forum einmal gut täte. Das auch einmal ganz abgesehen von der hier vorherschenden Problematik. Wir haben hier auch viel "Müll" drin.

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Über nen richtigen Hausputz kann man mit mir ja reden, dann aber aus Gründen der Ordnung und Übersicht.

Dann lasst uns mal ein paar verbindliche Kriterien aufstellen, nach denen ein Thread gelöscht werden darf/soll. Alleine die Tatsache dass er gelockt oder ne Dublette ist, rechtfertigt IMHO noch nicht die Löschung. Auch in vordergründig Dubletten können neue Thematiken stecken.

Wenn sich also ne Gruppe findet, die den Hausputz organisieren und durchführen will, ich wäre dabei (allein schon, um größeres Unheil abzuwenden  :Wink: ).

Vielleicht _etwas_  :Wink:  Overkill, aber sicherlich ne Möglichkeit: Wir installieren uns irgendwo nen Bugzilla und rufen alle Nutzer auf, nach löschfähigen Themen zu suchen, und diese dort zu melden. Das hätte den angenehmen Effekt, dass die Moderatoren nur noch kurz drüber schauen und bei Bedarf löschen müssten. 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Carlo

Genau den Aufwand mag ich den Mods nicht zumuten. Geschweige denn, daß sich genügend User fänden,  konstant daran mitzuarbeiten. Das wäre nämlich eine ziemlich mühselige Daueraufgabe.

Wirklich wichtige Themen finden sich über kurz oder lang in der Gentoo Dokumentation. Foren sind doch kein "Langzeitgedächtnis", das unumschränkt zur Verfügung stehen muß.

Carlo

----------

## dertobi123

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Genau den Aufwand mag ich den Mods nicht zumuten. Geschweige denn, daß sich genügend User fänden,  konstant daran mitzuarbeiten. Das wäre nämlich eine ziemlich mühselige Daueraufgabe.

 Nein, es geht nicht um eine Daueraufgabe; wir müssten nur einmal unser Gedächtnis neu sortieren, respektive aufräumen. Wenn die Arbeit getan ist, würde es reichen einmal die Woche mit einem vergleichsweise minimalen Aufwand Ordnung zu schaffen.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wirklich wichtige Themen finden sich über kurz oder lang in der Gentoo Dokumentation. Foren sind doch kein "Langzeitgedächtnis", das unumschränkt zur Verfügung stehen muß.

 Aber gerade die kleinen Probleme sind die breite Masse dessen, was durch das Forum gelöst werden kann.

Tobias

----------

## sirro

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Vielleicht _etwas_  Overkill, aber sicherlich ne Möglichkeit: Wir installieren uns irgendwo nen Bugzilla und rufen alle Nutzer auf, nach löschfähigen Themen zu suchen, und diese dort zu melden.

 

Das wäre mit Sicherheit der totale Overkill.  :Wink: 

Wenn diese Themen gelöscht werden sollen, dann reicht es doch wenn sich eine Gruppe von sagen wir 20 Mann zusammenfindet und jeder eine bestimmte Zahl an seiten zugeteilt bekommt (User1: 105-100; User2: 100-95 usw.).

Das hält die Menge an Threads, die jeder einzelne durchsuchen muss überschaubar und vorallem auch die benötigte Zeit gering. Meldung braucht ja nicht über ein Bugzilla zu geschehen, eine Mail/PN würde IMHO reichen.

Nach dieser einmaligen Großaktion, reicht es ja wenn ein kleineres Grüppchen einmal in der Woche oder auch nur einmal im Monat diese Prozedur für die "neuen" alten Threads wiederholt.

Nur ein kleiner Vorschlag, der für mich einen guten Kompromiss darstellt.

(Meiner Meinung nach wäre die Archivierung auch eine Lösung, aber der große nachteil wäre, dass man immer in 2Foren suchen müsste, einmal im aktuellen und einmal im Archiv...)

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Dann lasst uns mal ein paar verbindliche Kriterien aufstellen, nach denen ein Thread gelöscht werden darf/soll.

 

Die liegen doch eigentlich auf der Hand. Alles was sonst, wenn wir diese Bereiche hätten, in "Chat" oder "Off the Wall" verschoben werden würde.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Alleine die Tatsache dass er gelockt oder ne Dublette ist, rechtfertigt IMHO noch nicht die Löschung. Auch in vordergründig Dubletten können neue Thematiken stecken.

 

Wenn noch andere Thematiken drin stecken, dann ist es Off-Topic.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wenn sich also ne Gruppe findet, die den Hausputz organisieren und durchführen will, ich wäre dabei (allein schon, um größeres Unheil abzuwenden ).

 

Ich denke bevor wir hier wild Löschberechtigungen in der Gegend verteilen, werden wir das schon mit dem existenten Team hinbekommen.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Vielleicht _etwas_  Overkill, aber sicherlich ne Möglichkeit: Wir installieren uns irgendwo nen Bugzilla und rufen alle Nutzer auf, nach löschfähigen Themen zu suchen, und diese dort zu melden. Das hätte den angenehmen Effekt, dass die Moderatoren nur noch kurz drüber schauen und bei Bedarf löschen müssten.

 

Denkbar. Dazu würde schon ein Thread reichen. Ähnlich dem "Report posts that may be duplicates, or need to be moved." Thread.

Allerdings - und das möchte ich nochmal betonen - war das lediglich ein Gedankengang von mir. Dieser ist nicht mit anderen Mods abgesprochen noch sonstwas. Es bedarf also erst noch einer generellen Klärung, ob dies überhaupt auf breiter Front gewünscht wird. Es gibt sicherlich noch zahlreiche Gegenargumente.

Also bitte überbewertet mein "Gedankenspiel" nicht. Mehr ist es nämlich z.Zt. auch nicht.  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Es ging mir nicht um Löschberechtigungen für alle, sondern darum den Mods (sofern man sich dazu entschliesst) Arbeit abzunehmen. 

Bis die Entscheidung zwischen Löschen und vBulletin allerdings gefallen ist, sollten wir die Diskussion vertagen.

Tobias

----------

## reptile

an der gesamtsituation ändert es vielleicht bei gleicher hardwareleistung nichts, aber eine strukturiertere aufteilung könnte auf verschiedenen servern was bringen. so zum beispiel ein developer-server mit eigenem forum, der deutsche anteil der gentoo-foren auf dem gentoo.de-server etc. so granuliert man das ganze etwas feiner und verteilt arbeit auf verschiedene server.

nur meine  0,02

reptile

----------

## lr

Verstehe auch nicht so richtig, wieso ihr das deutsche Forum nicht nochmal unterteilt ? Das Mod dafür gibt es schon lange....CategoryMod...siehe Seite: http://www.phpbbhacks.com/viewhack.php?id=978.

Weiss nicht mehr, ob das das Mod ist, was ich bei mir schon benutzt habe, oder ob das nen neues ist. Kann sein, dass ihr nach der Installation dann die Methode überarbeiten müsst, in der man alle Foren als gelesen markieren kann. Das hat bei mir nämlich mit meiner Mod-Version nicht funktioniert.

Damit bekommt ihr hier jedenfalls mehr Ordnung rein und es wird leichter zu moderieren sein, da man Off-Topic und so Sachen besser erkennen und bei Bedarf in das korrekte Forum verschieben kann.

lr

----------

## dertobi123

AFAIK soll es diese Funktion in der sehnsüchtig erwarteten 2.2er vom phpBB geben. Bei einem Forum in der Größe, das eh schon zahlreiche Probleme hat,  sollte man von (inoffiziellen) Mods IMHO absehen. 

Tobias

----------

## lr

Das man das ganze vorher auf einer lokalen Kopie mal testen sollte ist denke ich Voraussetzung bei jeder Modifikation. Ob dieses Mod nun offiziell ist oder nicht ist damit wohl eher zweitrangig, denn der Test allein ist das Entscheidungskriterium...oder ordert ihr jemanden vom PhpBB2 Support, der eure Forenprobleme löst?  :Smile: 

Wenn ich mal zurückdenke, dann stelle ich fest, dass das Ikonboard diese Funktion schon in einer bedeutend früheren Version bereitgestellt hat...da fragt man sich doch, wieso es bei phpBB solange gedauert hat, bis man eine solche Basisfunktionalität in den Standard aufnimmt. 

Aber egal...warten wir auf die neue Version und dann hat sich das eh erledigt.

Grüße

lr

----------

## lr

BTW da fällt mir noch ein, habt ihr Topic Pruning aktiviert? 

Und wenn ja mit welchem Delay ?

----------

## ian!

 *lr wrote:*   

> Das man das ganze vorher auf einer lokalen Kopie mal testen sollte ist denke ich Voraussetzung bei jeder Modifikation. Ob dieses Mod nun offiziell ist oder nicht ist damit wohl eher zweitrangig, denn der Test allein ist das Entscheidungskriterium...

 

Das ist richtig. Allerdings ist unsere 2.04'er schon ziemlich stark gepatcht. Daher hält man sich damit z.Zt. zurück und überprüft AFAIK gerade die Migration zu 2.06.

 *lr wrote:*   

> oder ordert ihr jemanden vom PhpBB2 Support, der eure Forenprobleme löst? 

 

Einige von den phpBB Jungs sind hier schon im Board aktiv geworden und haben Vorschläge gebracht. Die Admins halten mit denen bezüglich der Probleme Rücksprache.

 *lr wrote:*   

> Aber egal...warten wir auf die neue Version und dann hat sich das eh erledigt.

 

Hoffen wir es!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## ian!

 *lr wrote:*   

> BTW da fällt mir noch ein, habt ihr Topic Pruning aktiviert? 
> 
> Und wenn ja mit welchem Delay ?

 

Nein.

ian!

----------

## lr

Also das mit dem Pruning solltet ihr euch wirklich mal überlegen. Je größer der Datenbestand wird, desto langsamer wird auch das Forum...das ist nunmal der Lauf der Dinge. 

Ich denke es ist absolut sinnvoll, dass Topics, die mehr als 100 Tage keiner beantwortet hat, automatisch gekillt werden, denn das interessiert dann sicher keinen mehr. 

Einzige Ausnahme sind dann How-To's und FAQ's bzw. gelöste Probleme, diese sollte man dann in ein Forum "solved Problems" oder ähnlich verschieben, wo das Pruning deaktiviert ist. Somit fliegt unsinniges oder nicht mehr benötigtes nach 100 Tagen raus und nur die wichtigen Sachen bleiben bestehen. Das macht das Forum schmaler und damit schneller, jedoch den Moderatoren mehr Arbeit, da man dann wichtige Topics rechtzeitig vor dem Pruning-Tod retten muss.  :Smile: 

Aber schon wegen dieses extra Forums macht es dann wohl erst ab der neuen Forenversion Sinn.

lr

----------

## ian!

 *lr wrote:*   

> Ich denke es ist absolut sinnvoll, dass Topics, die mehr als 100 Tage keiner beantwortet hat, automatisch gekillt werden, denn das interessiert dann sicher keinen mehr.

 

Naja, das will ich so nicht unterschreiben. Aber in den meisten Fällen stimmt das schon.

 *lr wrote:*   

> Einzige Ausnahme sind dann How-To's und FAQ's bzw. gelöste Probleme, diese sollte man dann in ein Forum "solved Problems" oder ähnlich verschieben, wo das Pruning deaktiviert ist.

 

Genau. Das wäre auch mein Wunsch. Aber wie Du schon selbst sagst:

 *lr wrote:*   

> Aber schon wegen dieses extra Forums macht es dann wohl erst ab der neuen Forenversion Sinn.

 

Mal sehen, was uns die Weihnachtszeit so beschert. So lange ist das ja auch nicht mehr hin. Vielleicht bekommen die Jungs die neue phpBB-Version bis dahin fertig.  :Very Happy: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Joe

[quote="sirro"] *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Meiner Meinung nach wäre die Archivierung auch eine Lösung, aber der große nachteil wäre, dass man immer in 2Foren suchen müsste, einmal im aktuellen und einmal im Archiv...)

 

Eben nicht. Man muesste eben genau nicht IMMER in beiden Foren suchen. Man haette aber die Moeglichkeit, es zu tun. Und darauf kommt es an.

Ausserdem ist diese Variante reversible. Geloescht ist es schnell, wenn Gentoo vielleicht irgendwann mal ein 8fach-Opteron gesponsored kriegt oder phpBB2.x schneller wird, beisst man sich in den Popo, dass man mit dem Delete so schnell war.

Ganz nebenbei sollte Gentoo.org mal auf phpBB 2.0.6 upgraden. Das haben auch einige Entwickler von phpBB in deren Forum moniert, dass - gerade von gentoo - eine Supportanfrage zu einer veralteten Version kam.

Ganz nebenbei ist deren Forum weit groesser und laeuft problemlos.

Joe

----------

## dertobi123

Wenn du andere Leute zitierst, dann würde ich doch darum bitten, dass du auch den Zusammenhang zwischen Zitat und Person warst. Obige Aussage stammt _nicht_ von mir.

Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Ausserdem ist diese Variante reversible. Geloescht ist es schnell, wenn Gentoo vielleicht irgendwann mal ein 8fach-Opteron gesponsored kriegt oder phpBB2.x schneller wird, beisst man sich in den Popo, dass man mit dem Delete so schnell war.

 

Gelöscht wird nicht "so schnell". Vielleicht schaust Du dir hierzu den "Aufräumthread" an. Wie Du siehst, sammeln wir mit Hilfe der Community. Das wird dann sorgsam überprüft und ggf. gelöscht.

Um es noch einmal klar zu stellen:

Wir brauchen keine historischen und veralteten Threads. Diese bieten im schlimmsten Fall mehr Verwirrung als Hilfe.

Wir brauchen hier keinen "Chat" von anno dazumal für die Nachwelt aufzubewahren. Wir sind kein zeitgenössisches Forenmuseum. Was wir brauchen sind aktuelle Probleme und deren Lösungen. Diese sollten dann im Nachhinein in die Doku einfliessen.

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Ganz nebenbei sollte Gentoo.org mal auf phpBB 2.0.6 upgraden. Das haben auch einige Entwickler von phpBB in deren Forum moniert, dass - gerade von gentoo - eine Supportanfrage zu einer veralteten Version kam.

 

Ganz nebenbei habe ich schon oben dazu was geschrieben. Wir benutzen hier ein gepatches phpBB. Das zu migrieren ist keine Sache von "nebenbei".

Abwarten. Es bessert sich ja bereits.

ian!

----------

## Joe

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Joe wrote:*   Ausserdem ist diese Variante reversible. Geloescht ist es schnell, wenn Gentoo vielleicht irgendwann mal ein 8fach-Opteron gesponsored kriegt oder phpBB2.x schneller wird, beisst man sich in den Popo, dass man mit dem Delete so schnell war. 
> 
> Gelöscht wird nicht "so schnell". Vielleicht schaust Du dir hierzu den "Aufräumthread" an. Wie Du siehst, sammeln wir mit Hilfe der Community. Das wird dann sorgsam überprüft und ggf. gelöscht.

 

Ich denke, Dir ist durchaus klar, was mit "geloescht ist es schnell" gemeint war. Egal welcher Aufwand in die Entscheidungsphase VOR dem Klick auf den Loeschbutton geflossen ist, es ist im Vergleich zu dem Zeitraum, den das Posting geloescht bleibt, sehr kurz.

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Joe wrote:*   Ganz nebenbei sollte Gentoo.org mal auf phpBB 2.0.6 upgraden. Das haben auch einige Entwickler von phpBB in deren Forum moniert, dass - gerade von gentoo - eine Supportanfrage zu einer veralteten Version kam. 
> 
> Ganz nebenbei habe ich schon oben dazu was geschrieben. Wir benutzen hier ein gepatches phpBB. Das zu migrieren ist keine Sache von "nebenbei".
> ...

 

Gaenzlich nebenbei tut es mir Leid, dass mir Deine oben verbreitete Information entgangen sein muss.

Vielleicht koenntest Du uns dann mal erklaeren, wieso das Board eigentlich gepatcht ist, und jetzt komm nicht mit zusaetzlichen Indices in den Search-Tables.

Am Besten waere es natuerlich, wenn gentoo.org mal den Sourcecode des aktuell verwendeten Boards zum Download stellen wuerde. "We will not hide problems" oder wie war das?

MfG,

Joe

----------

## dertobi123

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Am Besten waere es natuerlich, wenn gentoo.org mal den Sourcecode des aktuell verwendeten Boards zum Download stellen wuerde. "We will not hide problems" oder wie war das?

 

Dazu wendest du dich am besten an klieber; ich finde im Übrigen nicht, dass Probleme versteckt werden. Das Forenproblem ist bekannt, eingegrenzt und momentan wird, bzw. wurde bereits, an der Lösung gearbeitet.

Tobias

----------

## Joe

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Joe wrote:*   Am Besten waere es natuerlich, wenn gentoo.org mal den Sourcecode des aktuell verwendeten Boards zum Download stellen wuerde. "We will not hide problems" oder wie war das? 
> 
> Dazu wendest du dich am besten an klieber; ich finde im Übrigen nicht, dass Probleme versteckt werden. Das Forenproblem ist bekannt, eingegrenzt und momentan wird, bzw. wurde bereits, an der Lösung gearbeitet.
> 
> 

 

Ja, das Problem wird in der Tat nicht negiert.

Von einer tatsaechlichen Offenlegung kann hier aber keine Rede sein.

Vielmehr finde ich es interessant, dass ich hier von einem Moderator (ian!) mit durchaus einer gewissen Schaerfe darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass das Board gepatcht - viel mehr wohl stark modifiziert - wurde, ohne dass dabei bemerkt wurde, dass die komplette Diskussion mit der Community somit Murks ist - wie sollen wir ueber etwas reden koennen, was wir nicht nachvollziehen koennen?

Das Problem steckt wohl offenbar im PHP Code, und genau den kann man nicht oeffentlich sehen. Damit ist fuer mich auch das Problem versteckt. 

Gesetzt der Fall, dass die Modifikationen von gentoo am Board von Nutzen sind (dies wurde auf phpbb.com bereits bezweifelt), kollidiert dies mit Absatz 3 des Social contract:

 *gentoo.org wrote:*   

> We will establish relationships with Free Software authors and collaborate when possible. We will submit bug-fixes, improvements, user requests, etc. to the "upstream" authors of software included in our system.
> 
> 

 

Dann tut doch mal Butter bei die Fische!

Gruss,

Joe

PS.: Ich brauche das Klieber nicht zu sagen, er wurde schon von genuegend anderen darauf hingewiesen.

----------

## ian!

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Ja, das Problem wird in der Tat nicht negiert.

 

Na, wenn wir das Problem negieren könnten wäre es doch klasse! Dann hätten wir keine Probleme mehr!  :Wink: 

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Von einer tatsaechlichen Offenlegung kann hier aber keine Rede sein.

 

Was wäre für dich eine Offenlegung? Die Freigabe der Sourcen?

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Vielmehr finde ich es interessant, dass ich hier von einem Moderator (ian!) mit durchaus einer gewissen Schaerfe[...]

 

Wenn man das zum X'ten mal schreiben muss, dann wird der Schrieb halt mal etwas deutlicher.

 *Joe wrote:*   

> [...]darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass das Board gepatcht - viel mehr wohl stark modifiziert - wurde, ohne dass dabei bemerkt wurde, dass die komplette Diskussion mit der Community somit Murks ist - wie sollen wir ueber etwas reden koennen, was wir nicht nachvollziehen koennen?

 

Richtig, dass Board ist gepatcht. Das nicht nur mit offiziellen "Hacks" und/oder "Patches". Einiges ist wohl auch aus der Gentoo-Community da mit eingeflossen. Allerdings habe ich darüber keine weiteren Kenntnisse bzw. Informationen.

Die Diskussion, die Kurt Lieber angestrengt hat, war eher auf die Fragestellung "phpBB behalten und Posts löschen" oder "eine kommerzielle Boardsoftware verwenden" gerichtet. Somit ist die Diskussion sehrwohl sinnig, aber ist ziemlich schnell Off-Topic geworden.

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Das Problem steckt wohl offenbar im PHP Code, und genau den kann man nicht oeffentlich sehen. Damit ist fuer mich auch das Problem versteckt.

 

Da stimme ich dir in gewisser Hinsicht zu. Alerdings haben AFAIK bestimmte Personen Zugang zum Code bekommen um Schwachstellen zu suchen und zu patchen.

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Gesetzt der Fall, dass die Modifikationen von gentoo am Board von Nutzen sind (dies wurde auf phpbb.com bereits bezweifelt), kollidiert dies mit Absatz 3 des Social contract:
> 
>  *gentoo.org wrote:*   We will establish relationships with Free Software authors and collaborate when possible. We will submit bug-fixes, improvements, user requests, etc. to the "upstream" authors of software included in our system. 
> 
> 

 

Nett aus dem betreffenden Thread kopiert. Ob allerdings das Forum zum "System" gehört ist ebenso fraglich wie heiss diskutiert. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die gesamte Infrastruktur (Forum, Mailserver, etc.) ebenso zum System gehören. Andere widerrum sagen, dass "System" wäre nur das eigentliche Gentoo-Linux selbst.

Hier scheiden sich die Interpretationen des Social Contract.

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Dann tut doch mal Butter bei die Fische!

 

Qualifiziere dich als SiteAdmin oder Admin und pack selbst an. Es verbietet dir keiner.

 *Joe wrote:*   

> PS.: Ich brauche das Klieber nicht zu sagen, er wurde schon von genuegend anderen darauf hingewiesen.

 

Kurt wird seine Gründe haben.

Was ich zum Schluss noch bemerken will. Mir wäre eine ordentliche phpBB-Version (ohne Patches) auch wesentlich lieber. Allerdings scheint es das "nackte" 2.06'er auch nicht herzugeben. In letzter Zeit hat sich wirklich sehr viel getan, sodass die Performance deutlich gesteigert wurde und die Probleme minimiert wurden. 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## ian!

Noch was:

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Gaenzlich nebenbei tut es mir Leid, dass mir Deine oben verbreitete Information entgangen sein muss.

 

Das möchte ich mal hier und jetzt entschärfen. Lasst uns konstruktiv zusammenarbeiten und die Sticheleien ablegen. Ich habe ja schon oben geschrieben, warum ich dich so zitiert hatte. Also. Vom Tisch damit.

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Vielleicht koenntest Du uns dann mal erklaeren, wieso das Board eigentlich gepatcht ist, und jetzt komm nicht mit zusaetzlichen Indices in den Search-Tables.

 

Nein. Das wären ja keine Patches. Das sind ja nur Veränderungen an der Datenbank und nicht am Code. Es wurden auch Veränderungen am Code vorgenommen.

Was genau alles gepatcht wurde, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

 *Joe wrote:*   

> Am Besten waere es natuerlich, wenn gentoo.org mal den Sourcecode des aktuell verwendeten Boards zum Download stellen wuerde. "We will not hide problems" oder wie war das?

 

Auch hier wieder die Frage: Gehört das Board dazu? - Interpretationssache...

ian!

----------

## ian!

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Was ich zum Schluss noch bemerken will. Mir wäre eine ordentliche phpBB-Version (ohne Patches) auch wesentlich lieber.

 

Update: Es wird nun versucht zu phpBB 2.06 zu migrieren. Unterstützung von PHP-Codern ist von klieber ausdrücklich erwünscht. Wer sich also fähig fühlt, soll sich an ihn richten.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## ian!

phpBB 2.06 ist installiert!  :Very Happy: 

Gruß,

ian!

----------

